# worms in water bowl



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

i have two cockatiels, aound 8 weeks old, have had them for a week and a half, i change water and food every other day, the last 2 changes of water i have found worms in the bottom of the water bowl, the worms are maybe an inch long, not very fat and pale in colour,, there are no worms present in any other part of cage or food bowls.
i am new to cockatiels so i could be do something wrong, do i need to add anything to water or do cockatiels need worming? 
any advise will be helpfull
thanks


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

where do the worms come from?


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

they might not even be worms they just look like worms not sure really


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Sometimes their poop can look a bit like a worm after its been in the water a while. My birds are shocking for roosting over their water dish


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Water and food should be changed every day not every other day


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

leeisme said:


> Water and food should be changed every day not every other day


thank you, i thought every other day would be ok, will do it everyday now


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

My guess too is that they are pooping in their water. You might look and see if a perch is over the dish and if so you might want to move either the water or the perch. Sometimes Tweety will sit on the edge of her water dish and before you know it, the water is dirty. We use a water bottle in her cage but a water dish on a table when she is out of her cage. Also on occasion I will find a little poop in her food bowl. That is why we change the food and water every day, and on occasion during the day. I can see why you thought they were worms.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

I think I might have to try a water bottle of some sort too, as there always seems to be one of my birds who roosts on the edge of the water dish :wacko: There are plenty of perches available, I wonder what the attraction is?


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

DaveZ said:


> I think I might have to try a water bottle of some sort too, as there always seems to be one of my birds who roosts on the edge of the water dish :wacko: There are plenty of perches available, I wonder what the attraction is?


mine love to roost on the cuttlefish!


----------

